# One years time ?



## Julie Chaffey

*Where would you like to be in a years time ?*

My name is Julie Chaffey and I am currently based in the UK. I am looking for ex pats and community in New Zealand who would be interested in a business opportunity. I am looking to recruit individuals who want to start up their own business. 

If you are a hairdresser, beautician, Nail technician, Mum with kids , retired or just looking for additional income every month then get in touch now. This is a fantastic ground floor opportunity.

Whats the catch ?

There is no catch
There full kit and website is the only outlay at NZ $139 (kit worth $357)
Extensive training and support from an award winning team in Uk and US
Training on product and how to build your team so on day 1 your business rocks and you are ready to go
You get paid 3 hours after every sale
You can run the business entirely from home and on your phone should you wish to
Sales of leading technology mineral beauty products that sell themselves

What do you need ?

to be Friendly and personable
Ability to use Social media
Willingness to learn
have a love for beauty products

I answered an add like this a year ago and now have a team of over 120 people worldwide and looking to further expand my team. 

You can contact me:
1.on here in messages
2.find me on facebook and friend request me



There is no commitment in making contact and I have a website where i can give you much more information. If this is not the opportunity for you then please share this with others you may know


Thanks for reading 
Julie


----------

